# Fishing setup for SHTF



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I found my new favorite fishing setup. Some of you might have heard of it before but I have just recently found them. The poles are Emmrod check out Welcome To Emmrod® Fishing Gear's official Site They are SUPER small but have the casting ability of a normal sized rod. They are small enough to put in your BOB too..I am going to be posting pics and video of them in use on our blog in the next day or two. Tell them that Jeff from SurvivingTheBreaks sent ya and he will hook both of us up.. So far it is the best pole I have found for SHTF!! And there are different styles from spinning to flyfishing.. Keep an eye out for my videos too..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

YOYO Automatic Fishing Reel-Go Fast and Light

I think casting from the stream bank after SHTF is asking to be ambushed, I just purchased 12 of these on eBay and will be trying them this fall on my 80 mile get home experiment I plan to do on foot.

What could be better than catching fish while you sleep or observe from cover.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The yoyo works fine till a bigger fish gets on it & will break the spring. They are designed for panfish I think.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I've caught 5lb catfish on them and the spring didn't break. They unwind and rewind with a bit of pressure and sort of play the fish for you. A really big one is likely to break it... but they could do the same to any light gear you take in a BOB as well. I had a 1lb skate strip a medium reel... busted right open and ball bearings flew all over the boat. Missed a darn good meal that day...


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I've heard good things about the Yoyo, haven't used one myself though. My uncle would use trotlines and droplines with me when my family would go camping (at my grandpas rural farm), and we always had great luck with channel and bullhead catfish. They were simple enough to set up, but we only ever used them in large ponds.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm open to a better option, but at this point I'm still going to carry my Ugly Stick 2 piece spinning rod with Shimano reel. I tie it off to the side of my BOB and go. I guess casting off shore could make you a target, but the reality is, anything that will bring the attention of scumbags post shtf, looking to steal from others will make you a target. You've got to survive and best bet is to keep as best away from those you can't trust and surround yourself with those you can. And shoot, stab, beat with a stick, etc., anyone looking to do you harm before they do.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The most efficient way to fish in a survival mode is the clandestine trout line.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I know what ya mean. I have acquired a few yo-yo's recently and grew up on Lake Okeechobee and have set many a trot lines.. And have some put back for SHTF. Make sure you check them occasionally to make sure they don't get dry rot.. I do still enjoy fishing (one of my favorite hobbies) and also plan on fishing post shtf is why I brought up those poles. I actually read an several page article on them in an issue of The Backwoodsman and they intrigued me. I have looked at several videos of them on youtube also and they are the coolest pole I have ever seen. Depending on the weather, I am going to try to take the ones I have out and try them today.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Gentlemen, I think I know what a trot line is. Would you explain it to me in detail, so I don't end up catching the local milking cow by mistake? (It could happen.) I like the look of these yoyo lines, and was just requested by my co-worker to buy several for her. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

longrider said:


> Gentlemen, I think I know what a trot line is. Would you explain it to me in detail, so I don't end up catching the local milking cow by mistake? (It could happen.) I like the look of these yoyo lines, and was just requested by my co-worker to buy several for her. Thanks for the head's up!


A trot line is a long line that has hundreds to thousands of lines attached to it. They are usually at several feet intervals with a hook attached to each one. You just go along and pull up the line and check every hook and pull the fish off as you go. I used to out with catfishermen on Lake Okeechobee and they would catch hundreds and even thousands a day..


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, what PrepConsultant said, but for my use they'd have maybe a dozen or a dozen and a half lines attached lol It depends on the size of the area you're fishing. It gives you the chance to catch multiple fish at a time, without having to actively cast a pole. Great for setting and then doing anything else that needs done. It was always exciting to check the lines, you could tell if you had something on a line because the "master line" that all others were tied off of was pulled down, you never knew what was on the end of the line, or how big it was!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

AvengersAssembled said:


> Yes, what PrepConsultant said, but for my use they'd have maybe a dozen or a dozen and a half lines attached lol It depends on the size of the area you're fishing. It gives you the chance to catch multiple fish at a time, without having to actively cast a pole. Great for setting and then doing anything else that needs done. It was always exciting to check the lines, you could tell if you had something on a line because the "master line" that all others were tied off of was pulled down, you never knew what was on the end of the line, or how big it was!


I have made them myself over the years with anywhere from 10-25 lines on them. They come in pretty handy and are easy to make.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would rather assemble a 2'x2'x4' trap from small branches and set it on the bottom with some rocks. No messing with bait, hooks, or worrying that some raccoon is gonna come along and eat your fish.
The other great thing about a trap is that once in they stay there and stay fresh.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Why limit yourself, I personally will be trapping, and using shore based trotlines, along with my "dock demon" fishing pole. Its small, cheap, almost unbreakable, and cost 9.99 at walmart.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I'm open to a better option, but at this point I'm still going to carry my Ugly Stick 2 piece spinning rod with Shimano reel. I tie it off to the side of my BOB and go. I guess casting off shore could make you a target, but the reality is, anything that will bring the attention of scumbags post shtf, looking to steal from others will make you a target. You've got to survive and best bet is to keep as best away from those you can't trust and surround yourself with those you can. And shoot, stab, beat with a stick, etc., anyone looking to do you harm before they do.


I couldn't help but reply

Haha my regular stream rig is a Ugly stick 2 with a really small Shimano reel (I use 4 lb test)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I love recreation fishing - especially fly fishing but in a survival situation there is going to be precious little time for anything other than staying alive. Fishing comes second to making sure your shelter is good enough, that you have heat, and getting potable water. If you are really prepared then looking after your plants and animals also will take precedence over fishing. A trap is put in place and walked away from with the knowledge that fish caught will be there when you get back to it.

I like fishing so much that I have often taken my fly rod without a hook and just practiced casting for the pure enjoyment of the solitude. Watching fish strike at a hookless fly is as much enjoyment as actually catching the fish.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love recreation fishing - especially fly fishing but in a survival situation there is going to be precious little time for anything other than staying alive. Fishing comes second to making sure your shelter is good enough, that you have heat, and getting potable water. If you are really prepared then looking after your plants and animals also will take precedence over fishing. A trap is put in place and walked away from with the knowledge that fish caught will be there when you get back to it.
> 
> I like fishing so much that I have often taken my fly rod without a hook and just practiced casting for the pure enjoyment of the solitude. Watching fish strike at a hookless fly is as much enjoyment as actually catching the fish.


There is an emergency survival situation and then there is a SHTF situation. In the latter, it would be for an extended period I would say. You say that looking over your plants and animals would take priority over fishing. I don't think that way. Personally, I don't think a SHTF situation is going to be all doom and gloom and only survival. If there is no enjoyment, what is the reason for even surviving to live??

I have been seeing that a lot on several message boards lately where people think that if something were to happen, that all they will ever have time for is survival. Maybe in the very beginning for those that haven't prepared. But if you are prepared and can live off grid, there is absolutely no reason for it to be all doom and gloom with ONLY survival to think about. If the grid were to go down, it's not like people are going to be eating bugs and catchin rainwater forever to live.. Just my 2cc's


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the head's up. I thought that was what it was about. Sounds like a great way to fish, while doing the laundry, churning butter, making goat cheese and delivering a baby in the garden, while pulling carrots out...::clapping::


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

longrider said:


> Thanks for the head's up. I thought that was what it was about. Sounds like a great way to fish, while doing the laundry, churning butter, making goat cheese and delivering a baby in the garden, while pulling carrots out...::clapping::


Of course. But what do you _after_ breakfast?


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Fishing has been a life long passion of mine. I fished bass tournaments for 20+ years. Now I've slowed the pace a little, don't tourney fish anymore, but still very active. I believe it will be strictly survival fishing for a time after the SHTF. The way to go while bugging out will be yo-yo's and limb lines. Both are small, mobile set ups that can move with you on your way to your BOL. They'll still have use once you arrive, but a trotline would add a great deal of meat to your diet and stores. I've got a small boat and paddles to run my lines after dark. Not saying there will be no time for recreational fishing. Just beware of the parasites that want what you've got.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think in SHTF, fishing with nets or other traps will be a much better investment of time than casting... especially in streams and rivers... Lakes and salt water may be a different story though...


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> There is an emergency survival situation and then there is a SHTF situation. In the latter, it would be for an extended period I would say. You say that looking over your plants and animals would take priority over fishing. I don't think that way. Personally, I don't think a SHTF situation is going to be all doom and gloom and only survival. If there is no enjoyment, what is the reason for even surviving to live??
> 
> I have been seeing that a lot on several message boards lately where people think that if something were to happen, that all they will ever have time for is survival. Maybe in the very beginning for those that haven't prepared. But if you are prepared and can live off grid, there is absolutely no reason for it to be all doom and gloom with ONLY survival to think about. If the grid were to go down, it's not like people are going to be eating bugs and catchin rainwater forever to live.. Just my 2cc's


Agreed. I plan to be perfecting my moonshine recipe by the first full summer... lol.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I couldn't help but reply
> 
> Haha my regular stream rig is a Ugly stick 2 with a really small Shimano reel (I use 4 lb test)


I knew folks from Montana had good taste. That's why they live there. Can't go wrong with an Ugly Stick and Shimano reel in my experience. There quality fishing gear for reasonable prices.

---------------------------------------

I agree with people here that using nets and trout lines are prudent ways of fishing while saving energy and improving your catch, but you've got to be a stabile spot for the most part and/or the extra weight on carrying the net. I do carry one myself though in my BOB. An nylon OD green net I picked up somewhere in the Army. Very tough and not that heavy that I'll be using for the task myself if I'm in a stabile spot to rig it and use it. But I know I'll be skirting water ways where I live to bugout on foot and fishing while moving. Too keep on moving towards my BOL and not be tied to spot if I do need to move quickly if there's trouble.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> There is an emergency survival situation and then there is a SHTF situation. In the latter, it would be for an extended period I would say. You say that looking over your plants and animals would take priority over fishing. I don't think that way. Personally, I don't think a SHTF situation is going to be all doom and gloom and only survival. If there is no enjoyment, what is the reason for even surviving to live??
> 
> I have been seeing that a lot on several message boards lately where people think that if something were to happen, that all they will ever have time for is survival. Maybe in the very beginning for those that haven't prepared. But if you are prepared and can live off grid, there is absolutely no reason for it to be all doom and gloom with ONLY survival to think about. If the grid were to go down, it's not like people are going to be eating bugs and catchin rainwater forever to live.. Just my 2cc's


How could it be all doom and gloom forever? Those people are dreaming of an apocalyptic nightmare that they got from the movies. If the grid goes down, life will go on, same as it did before the grid. There will definitely be a time of doom and gloom as people die from not being able to care for themselves and those that survive who can and convert to the new lifestyle. A lifestyle closer to how people lived before all this modern electrical crap we base our lives around. Depending on what brings it there is sure to be places inhabitable, but the whole world isn't going to be unless we completely destroy it. I'll live in a cave underground if I have to. Hopefully with some people who are cool and a few former Playboy playmates as my bunk buddies.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look at what happened in Kosovo - a three year SHTF event. Those who had preparations had to fight to keep and maintain them. Look at New Orleans after Katrina - people who had things had to protect themselves and their belongings from those who had nothing. 
Maybe if you have an established ranch or farm that is 50 or more miles from anything you might have a period of normalcy at first but eventually there are going to be folks who find you and if you aren't prepared to see them first you could lose some or all of your garden, animals, or even your lives. Desperate people do very dangerous things. Scared people do really stupid things. Groups of people looking for food, shelter, and water are going to be a problem that all of those who are prepared will have to deal with. Some of those people will be willing to work for what they need but others will be willing to do anything to get what they need. Any semi-organized group will be particularly difficult to defend against so you have to be prepared for that as well as keeping your family safe and fed. 

We will need some form of comfort to help reduce the stress - fishing is a great idea for that and so is anything that brings you back to any temporary normalcy but you will always have to be prepared to survive at any time.


----------

